# General info about Mississauga



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I finally joined the forum. Actually it's my first time that i register in a forum. They told me that the expatforum is the best forum to find answers and info about working and living abroad.
I will probably move to Mississauga for working. My income for the first year will be *50,000$*. I am looking for any information and advices for the *cost of living* in Mississauga(rental-transportation-utilities etc), taxes in Canada, medical insurance and etc in order to find out if it will be my best decision to move there. 

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you alone, or do you have to support a family too?
Do you get benefits from your employer (extr health insurance)?
Where in Mississauga is your job? Mississauga is big. It takes you 30 minutes without trafic to drive from one site to the other.


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks EVHB!
Well I am alone, I don't have family at the moment. My girlfriend will come next year. My work is at Glen Forest pool and Cawthra pool. They told me that they can get emergency medical care insurance for me but that is it. I think it means that if I have to go to the doctors for something that was not an emergency it would cost me quite a lot.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Mandatory provincial health insurance is provided through OHIP - Ontario Health Insurance Plan. Click on that link to get details on the waiting period and monthly premium (all must pay) and what is and isn't covered.


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as I can see:
- you will need a car. Insurance is very expensive for newcomers (couple of thousand/year)
- rent: 1 or 2 bedroom appartment or condo is $ 1,000+ (+ condo fees)
- basic health is covered under OHIP. But things like going to the dentist is expensive and isn't covered. Medication is expensive and isn't covered (allergy medication for 1 season was about $300 + epipen was $250 / checkup at dentist and cleaning of teeth was about $120). You have to wait 3 months before OPHIP covers you.
- cost of living: compared to where we lived in Belgium, it is more expensive. But our quality of life is higer. 

What visa do you get?
Will your girlfriend be able to work? (that might be welcome as for the money)


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

They said that for the first year I'll be there as a visitor. Why do you say I need a car? My girlfriend will also be available to work in the same team. Do you know any good site to find an apartment for rent?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Who is "they"?


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

i mean the people that offer me the job...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't get it how they can offer you a job without a visa... You are not a Canadian citizen?


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

i am not a Canadian citizen. I am Greek, maybe i didn't understand it and i have to make it more clear.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

arisbous said:


> They said that for the first year I'll be there as a visitor. Why do you say I need a car? My girlfriend will also be available to work in the same team. Do you know any good site to find an apartment for rent?


Trust us on this... you will need a car to get around. 

There is local transit, but when it's -15ºC and snowing in the middle of the winter and you've got bags of groceries to cart around, local transit just isn't going to cut it.

I'm sure that the summers won't be too unbearably hot for you (seeing as you're from Greece), but it can get awfully humid in S.W. Ontario and if you're trying to get from point A to point B, a car (even a small one) with air conditioning is so much more preferable than taking the bus.

You can get to Toronto from O'ville without a car easily enough.... you just hop on the GO Train in Oakville and hop off at Union Station in downtown Toronto (my sister in law takes my 2 year old nephew out to her parents' place in O'ville on the GO Train), but for day to day life in Oakville, you'd be best to get a car.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> but for day to day life in Oakville, you'd be best to get a car.


Ditto for Mississauga. ;-)
It will take you about 45 minutes by bus (including transfer and walking) to get from the one pool to the other... But bus schedules are maybe not as flexible as you would wish them to be.


But first, sort out the visa. As far as I know, there's no agreement between Canada and Greece (yet!) for a working holiday visa. And working in a pool seems not to be a job that will get you a visa. 
So who are these people who are talking to you about comming to Canada?


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

My work will be at Cawthra pool(1305 Cawthra Rd) - Glen Forest pool(3575 Fieldgate Drive) - Terry Fox Pool(1275 Mississauga Valley Blvd). It won't be necessary to get from one to the other in the same day. So this will be quiet easy from me. And i am thinking about to find a place to stay _in the triangle_ of the three pools. Any suggestions?
Surely the *first thing* i have to carry out is the *visa*.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe first try to find out if the visa information is correct, so nobody is fooling you. Ask them what visa they will give you. There are lots of fraudulent people regarding visa issues.


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for your concern, I really appreciate it! Could you tell me how much it will cost me?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Cost of what? Your visa? Renting a house? Shipping your belonging? Buying a car? Insurance for yourself, car, rental? Medical coverage? Cost of food, utilities, public transportation?

(but to be honest: II don't mind helping people at all. But I would prefer to know first if it's realistic if you will end up here with a visa, and not as an illegal person.)


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Of course whatever i am talking about it is *only for legal procedures.* But i am trying hardly to find out which is the cost of living in order to rent a house, for food, utilities. 
...and i agree with your opinion about non realistic situations-illegal-without visa and etc... 
But i am also very very honest about learning some things. This is about let's say market research, so i can find out if it's worth to take the challenge and getting the job opportunity only with LEGAL PROCEDURES. 
I still appreciate your time and help my friend EVHB!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So what kind of visa will you get?


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for your time.I've signed up in this forum in order to find some information for the living costs in Canada if your are not willing to share it with me that is fine. In my opinion you have no right offending me. The visa procedures are followed by the company that is hiring me. So for now i don't no the exact conditions that's the reason why i am doing this research.I want to be a legal working citizen there. No worries i can find this kind of information elsewhere.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There's no reason to feel offended. As I mentioned before: lots of fraudulent consultants try to lure uninformed people into their con. I don't want you to be one of them. And my myself, I have no idea what kind of work that you are gonna do in a swimming pool, that will grant you a visa. Certainly not because you said:


arisbous said:


> They said that for the first year I'll be there as a visitor. Why do you say I need a car? My girlfriend will also be available to work in the same team. Do you know any good site to find an apartment for rent?


You also mentioned that after a year also your girlfriend will come over. I have my doubts about that possibility too. Unless you get married.

So what I was trying to say is, that you should FIRST find out the legality of what that company is telling you. What kind of company is this? And what kind of job are you going to do? 
Only after you are sure that they are not fooling you, I should invest my time in trying to find out the more practical things. No use of doing all these things if you never get a visa an can't work here.

Maybe other members here can shed a light on this, as I am not a specialist in all kinds of visa. But up till now, nobody assured you/me that what they are telling you is valid.


----------



## arisbous (Jun 25, 2012)

Finally I found out under which circumstances I will work there. I will be working as a temporary worker for a year due to the fact that coaching in amateur swimming is a job exempt from a work permit. I have a job offer and a contract for three years and only after the first I will only have to apply for a visa.


----------

